# Red Pine Lakes Adventure 9-16



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

TDT is down south camping and piking......so I got the idea to go hiking! Tried getting the masses on the text list to come along....but all I got was excuses excuses excuses!

So solo it would have to be....thats ok.....at least the weather was cooperating this attempt.









By a miricle of god I got a parking spot....on a sunday that White Pine Trailhead parking lot can get packed!









There were a lot of people on the trail at noon. A group coming down said, "be careful we just got turned around by a moose up there". I told them thanks for the warning and that I will manage.....sometimes you just can't let a moose stop you from getting to your goal! At the SLC Overlook the annual fall color show is starting up. 









It was quite peaceful on the way up....cool weather, steady trail and the noise of a small creek breaking the silence.









After about an hour of hiking I was finally at Lower Red Pine Lake.









Tied on a Beaded Prince Nymph and on the 1st cast.....FISH ON!









Kept casting with no love....so I tied on the Mini Olive Bunny and sure enough it was FISH ON again.









After catching a few more smaller cutts on a Blue Winged Olive I decided to head to the upper lake....several sources have given me conflicting reports on that lake....so I just had to establish what it fished like for myself. The hike was longer than it looked....probely cause I boulder hopped most of the way. Having been 5 years since I have seen it open water (ski there all the time in the winter)......I forgot how big Upper Red Pine Lake is.









No signs of life so I tried anyway. Threw many casts, and got ZERO love. Kept an eye out for boils...and at the same time absorbed the view.









Filtered some water and saw a boil! So I moved over there and wasted a whole hour of my day. Hey at least the view was good.









So I bailed and headed back down to the Lower Red Pine Lake. Apparently there were Cougar tracks on the beach....wonder why I did not take a pic? CATCHING, CATCHING, CATCHING....and for the next 2 hours that is all it was.

















































Had the lake to myself and decided at 6pm to head down before it got dark....the thought of moose in the dark was motivation enough to leave....bummer too...it sure is pretty up there!









I ran down and felt strong! Stopped at the river to filter some water....and the pump would not draw water!!!! Spent a good hour trying to fix it! What a waste! At the last mile the sunset started up.









So I raced to an area with a better view, took a pic and ran down.









Overall I got 14 Cutthroat Trout and lost about half as many on the reel in. Can't wait till I am ice fishing and backcountry skiing that area again!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

nice lookin' fish!


----------

